#ubuntu-sa 2011-08-10
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> any one can tell if there a loco team in Kuwait ?
#ubuntu-sa 2013-08-06
<locodir-user> assalamu alaykum
<locodir-user> Hi all
#ubuntu-sa 2014-08-08
<mad_dev> Hey,
#ubuntu-sa 2020-08-04
<ttt> السلام عليكم
